# A Kiwi joke for a change..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Two Kiwis, Trevor and Jeanette, are walking down a street in Bondi in Sydney. 
Trevor just happens to look in one of the shop windows and sees a sign that catches his eye. 
The sign says: 
Suits $10.00 each 
Shirts $4.00 each 
Trousers $5.00 per pair 

Trevor says to her, “Jeanette, look! We could buy a whole lot of those, and whin we get beck to InZid, we could make a fortune”. 

“Now whin we go unto the shop, you be quiet, okay? Just lit me do all the talking cause uf they hear our accint, they might not be nice to us. I'll speak in my bist Aussie accint.” 

'No worries, smiled Jeanette, I'll keep my mouth shut.' 

They go in and Trevor says, “I'll take fufty suits et $10.00 each, 100 shirts et $4.00 each, and fufty pairs of trousers et $5.00 each & I'll beck up my truck and....'

The owner of the shop interrupts, “You're from New Zealand, aren't you?” 

“Well... Yis,” says a surprised Trevor. “How the hill dud you know thet?” 

The owner says, “This is a dry cleaners!”.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That has just been forwarded to a friend in NZ. :lol: 

tony


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> That has just been forwarded to a friend in NZ. :lol:
> 
> tony


. . . soon to become an ex-friend?! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No, she's British. :lol: 

tony


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Aaah, OK.

Out of interest, do the Kiwis also call us Poms?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No idea, never spoken to her friends. Anyway I thought about pressing the button to complain about racism, then I came to my senses. :lol: 

tony


----------

